# Any good places to buy bikes online?



## pushing_tin (Feb 11, 2007)

Are there any good bike stores online that sell new Specialized bikes? I try to support my LBS store when possible, but they aren't doing anything special price wise.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*No*



pushing_tin said:


> Are there any good bike stores online that sell new Specialized bikes? I try to support my LBS store when possible, but they aren't doing anything special price wise.


Specialized is one of several bicycle companies that don't allow their bikes to be sold on-line. Their dealer agreements specifically state that Specialized bicycles can only be bought in person at authorized bicycle retailers. If you do happen to find an on-line dealer, you can be sure that it is not an authorized re-seller, and the factory warranty will not be valid.

All the Big Three US bicycle manufacturers (Trek, Specialzed, Cannondale) have similar policies regarding sale of their bicycles. I'm sure that there are others that have similar policies.


----------



## pushing_tin (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark McM said:


> Specialized is one of several bicycle companies that don't allow their bikes to be sold on-line. Their dealer agreements specifically state that Specialized bicycles can only be bought in person at authorized bicycle retailers. If you do happen to find an on-line dealer, you can be sure that it is not an authorized re-seller, and the factory warranty will not be valid.
> 
> All the Big Three US bicycle manufacturers (Trek, Specialzed, Cannondale) have similar policies regarding sale of their bicycles. I'm sure that there are others that have similar policies.



That sucks.I'm sure they claim it's not the case, but I'm sure that's a way for them to maintain exorbitant pricing.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe. 

But the real reason is to ensure that Specialized customers receive first-class service through proper fitting, proper bike setup, and post-sale service - or at least in theory, not all bike shops have a clue. Also, it's easier to have a dealer to go through for warranty issues, and if you bought your bike from your LBS, you have a shop to help you. If you go through mail-order, where do you go? Your LBS who didn't sell you the bike? 

I don't like it, but I understand their reasoning.


----------



## pushing_tin (Feb 11, 2007)

2wheel-lee said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But the real reason is to ensure that Specialized customers receive first-class service through proper fitting, proper bike setup, and post-sale service - or at least in theory, not all bike shops have a clue. Also, it's easier to have a dealer to go through for warranty issues, and if you bought your bike from your LBS, you have a shop to help you. If you go through mail-order, where do you go? Your LBS who didn't sell you the bike?
> 
> I don't like it, but I understand their reasoning.



Obviously they can sell them any way they like, but I don't think that arguement holds water. In theory I can order any number of things online (for much less) and then take those items to my local bike shop and have them fit them. It's no different than buying a pair of skis and bindings separately and then taking them to my local ski shop to mount them and have them tuned. I love Specialized bikes, I've owned them exclusively for 20 years, but I find this pretty annoying.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

pushing_tin said:


> That sucks.I'm sure they claim it's not the case, but I'm sure that's a way for them to maintain exorbitant pricing.


That does figure into the equation to some extent, but it is a more complicated reason than that.

Sales volume of any product is dependent on many factors, including things like price, quality, features, etc., but one very important factor is product accessability/visibility. You'll find many manufacturers/distributors of competitive goods fighting over how much visibility their product has at retailers, either through shelf space, placement in the store, signs and advertising, etc.

Another huge factor in successful distribution is controlling competition - not just competition against other products, but competition between retailers of your own product. For this reason, manufacturers/distributors often set up dealership agreements so that each dealer is assured that no other nearby dealers also sell the same product. Manufacturers/distributors try to set up regional exclusivity so that their product is widely available to the widest number of potential buyers, but in such a way that the dealers don't compete much with each other for the same customers. If the there was too much competition between dealers for the exact same product, it become less worthwhile for a dealer to try to sell the product, and the manufacturer/distributor would end up with one group of dealers dropping the product from their line, and another group of dealers upset with the "unnecessary" competition that the distributor model was creating.

And then enters the internet. The promise of the internet is low prices due to low overhead, as well as being able to sell over a huge area. Obvious, on many levels the local brick-and-mortar dealers would have trouble competing with on-line sales. If on-line prices for a particular product were low enough, than many local dealers would simply drop that product from their line, since it would unprofitable to try to compete. If enough local dealers dropped the product, then the overall visibility/accessability of the product would decrease, and total sales of the product would suffer. This is bad for the manufacturers/distributors and bad for the local dealers. On the other hand, if on-line sales are prohibited, then competition can be managed better, and more dealers would be likely to carry the product. In the end, the manufacturers and the local dealers end up better off. That the customer ends up paying a higher price is of a lesser concern.

Of course, every type of product, and so each product has different pros and cons to each distribution model. But many bicycle manufacturers feel that the "no internet sales" model serves their industry best.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

*online vs LBS*

I'm all for capitalism and can see how Specialized's rules are annoying, but I always like to buy bikes at the LBS, and then parts online. You gotta help keep the local stores in business or the culture will totally fall apart. Also, for a lot of people, even if you can do much of the mechanic work yourself, sometimes you need to have a shop to take the bike to.


----------



## Swift65 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://bicyclewarehouse.com/

These guys are haveing a Specialized liquidation sale since they will no longer be selling Specialized product. Good Luck.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

RA Cycles also sells some stuff online. http://www.racycles.com/

You might as well buy from the LBS. If you don't like the pricing, then buy something generic like a bikesdirect or Leader. When you buy a bike from one of the major manufacturers, you are not just buying a bike, but design, quality control, and warranty support.


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*I am amazed that no one mentioned one big factor nowdays!*

A bunch of the reasons listed above are spot on with why many companies only allow sales via local, authorized dealers. Things like distribution models, fitting, build quality, etc.

Many times, the other biggie is LIABILTY!! We live in an incredibly litigious society, and it does give the manufacturer SOME additional defense against problems that may arise.

Now do not start flaming me and turning into Perry Mason. I know lawsuits still get filed, but it does help a bit if something was “assembled by a professional, authorized bicycle dealer” and had someone to speak with face to face that can double/triple check things and answer questions, as well as have someone who can help meet local/state/federal guidelines. (See your own states crazy laws regarding helmets/lights/QR’s/etc.)

One other thing. Hey pushing_tin (the OP)….what exactly do you consider “exorbitant pricing”? Do you know and understand the pricing structure of your LBS, or do you just figure it is higher than what you want to spend, and he is ripping you? Also, (and I always ask this and seldom get an actual answer) what do you do for a living? How do you or your company set their prices?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*Thinking long term...*



Swift65 said:


> http://bicyclewarehouse.com/
> These guys are haveing a Specialized liquidation sale since they will no longer be selling Specialized product. Good Luck.


An example with this site shows a particular model [with shipping] $500 less than my local LBS price which is about $200 under Specialized ’07 MSRP.

*Nice up front delta...but I'm thinking long term*. Amortizing the bike over the many years I expect to enjoy it comes with it the added security of the familiar sales and shop faces at my LBS helping me with constant tuning requests [I can be a real pain in the arse  ] an emergency FIFO fix now and then, special consideration with parts and upgrade opportunities, notices of events and most importantly serving as a meeting place for crazies like me who like to congregate and talk bike porn while hoisting another plastic model up on the scale. Hell, come to think of it, I probably _owe_ my LBS money!! 

I think *jetdog9* mentioned *‘the culture falling apart’ *without a reasonable LBS profit margin and the old store front to walk into. For me, I would feel awfully lonely and concerned if that LBS of mine sitting smack dab on my ride path dried up. Besides, I think my mechanic is just a nudge away from becoming a Dentist…now that would be a terrible waste of bike tuning talent..:cryin:


----------

